# من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟

1- جسد الخطية
2 - ابليس
3 - العالم
4 - الموت


نعيش كأولاد وأبناء للملكوت في صراع روحي 
مع قوى الشر
لكن الكتاب المقدس يعدنا في المسيح يسوع 
بالنصرة والغلبة

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا*​​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعاً. 
نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ،
 وَلَمْ يُحِبُّوا حَيَاتَهُمْ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحْدَاثُ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ، »
وَكَلِمَةُ اللهِ ثَابِتَةٌ فِيكُمْ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ 
بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ 
فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

يصف لنا الكتاب المقدس أربعة اعداء 
دُعينا ان ننتصر عليهم 
ليس من بينهم البشر. 
فالبشر ليسوا اعدائنا بل هم موضوع محبة الله
 و لذلك علينا أن نحبهم ونضع نفوسنا من أجلهم


 1 - جسد الخطيئة
    ا - الأنسان العتيق
    ب - جسد الخطية أو الجسد
    ج -  الخطية الساكنة فينا​
الأنسان العتيق

[Q-BIBLE]*عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ 
جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ“.*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْ تَخْلَعُوا مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّصَرُّفِ السَّابِقِ 
الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ الْفَاسِدَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ الْغُرُورِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ،
 اذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ اعْمَالِه*​[/Q-BIBLE]

جسد الخطية أو الجسد

[Q-BIBLE]*عَالِمِينَ هَذَا:
 أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ 
كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ 
قَدْ صَلَبُو  ........مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الخطية الساكنة فينا

[Q-BIBLE]*الآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فيً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ 
الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي
 وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 
وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*2 - ابليس*

وهذا  هو العدو الروحي الرئيسي الخارجي

[Q-BIBLE]*اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ،
 يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِساً مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ 
لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

* 3 - العالم*

العالم بمعنى المبادئ والقيم التي يحكم إبليس بها العالم
العالم بمعني محبة الأشياء التي في العالم

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ​*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]أَيُّهَا الّزُنَاةُ وَالّزَوَانِي، 
أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْعَالَمِ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ؟
 فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُحِبّاً لِلْعَالَمِ فَقَدْ صَارَ عَدُّواً لِلَّهِ[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ 



وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. 
فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، 
وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*4 - الموت*

[Q-BIBLE]*آخِرُ عَدُوٍّ يُبْطَلُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ 
وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ
 فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ:
 ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَمَّا شَوْكَةُ الْمَوْتِ فَهِيَ الْخَطِيَّةُ 
وَقُوَّةُ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ النَّامُوسُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ
 بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ
 اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا،
 لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ،
 أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ
كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]



​
[Q-BIBLE]*أَخِيراً يَا إِخْوَتِي تَقَوُّوا فِي الرَّبِّ وَفِي شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ. 
الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ 
لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ.
 فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ،
 بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ،
 عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ،
 مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ.
 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ احْمِلُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ
 لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تُقَاوِمُوا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشِّرِّيرِ، 
*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

واو .. موضوع كبير و مهم

شكرا استفانوس


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*التعرف على إبليس وأفكاره*

[Q-BIBLE]*لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِينَا الشَّيْطَانُ، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارَهُ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

من هو ابليس :

أ - طبيعته:
ب - أسماؤه
ج - ألقابه: التي تحدد مكانته
د - مملكته 

*أ - طبيعته:*

[Q-BIBLE]*كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتَ خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ، مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ.
 كُنْتَ فِي عَدْنٍ جَنَّةِ اللَّهِ.
كُلُّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ سِتَارَتُكَ (غطاؤك)، عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ
أَصْفَرُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ وَزَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ  
أَزْرَقُ وَبَهْرَمَانُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ وَذَهَبٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ. 
وَأَقَمْتُكَ. 
عَلَى جَبَلِ اللَّهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. 
بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ. 
 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْت
حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ،
 وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ.
 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ.
 أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللَّهِ 
وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ. 
قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. 
سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، 
وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


*ب - أسماؤه*

*(1) شيطان: *

كلمة عبرية معناها الخصم أو المقاوم.

[Q-BIBLE]*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:
 رَأَيْتُ الشَّيْطَانَ سَاقِطاً مِثْلَ الْبَرْقِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِينَا الشَّيْطَانُ، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارَهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ بِفَرْطِ الإِعْلاَنَاتِ،
 أُعْطِيتُ شَوْكَةً فِي الْجَسَدِ،
 مَلاَكَ الشَّيْطَانِ، لِيَلْطِمَنِي لِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَتَجْدِيفَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُوداً، 
بَلْ هُمْ مَجْمَعُ الشَّيْطَانِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

(2) *إبليس:[/*SIZE]

كلمة يونانية.. ديابولوس
 معناها (العدو الكبير - قاذف - مشتكٍ)

[Q-BIBLE]*الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ 
لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَيَسْتَفِيقُوا مِنْ فَخِّ إِبْلِيسَ إِذْ قَدِ اقْتَنَصَهُمْ لإِرَادَتِهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ 
اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا،
 لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ​*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*قَاوِمُوا إِبْلِيسَ فَيَهْرُبَ مِنْكُمْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا 
لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ،
 يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِساً مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا مِيخَائِيلُ رَئِيسُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ،
 فَلَمَّا خَاصَمَ إِبْلِيسَ مُحَاجّاً عَنْ جَسَدِ مُوسَى،
 لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَنْ يُورِدَ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ، بَلْ قَالَ: لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تَخَفِ الْبَتَّةَ مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ. 
هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي السِّجْنِ
 لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ.
 كُنْ أَمِيناً إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*(3) الشرير:*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ، لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ​*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلِمَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُ
 فَيَأْتِي الشِّرِّيرُ وَيَخْطَفُ مَا قَدْ زُرِعَ فِي قَلْبِهِ.
 هَذَا هُوَ الْمَزْرُوعُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، 
بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ،
 الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ
 الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَمِينٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي سَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ وَيَحْفَظُكُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الآبَاءُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الَّذِي مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. 
كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحْدَاثُ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ، 
وَكَلِمَةُ اللهِ ثَابِتَةٌ فِيكُمْ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*(4) الحية القديمة والتنين العظيم:*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّنِي أَخَافُ أَنَّهُ كَمَا خَدَعَتِ الْحَيَّةُ حَوَّاءَ بِمَكْرِهَا، 
هَكَذَا تُفْسَدُ أَذْهَانُكُمْ عَنِ الْبَسَاطَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ​*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ
 الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، 
الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ - طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، 
وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*عدو كل بر*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَقَالَ: 
«أَيُّهَا الْمُمْتَلِئُ كُلَّ غِشٍّ وَكُلَّ خُبْثٍ! 
يَا ابْنَ إِبْلِيسَ! 
يَا عَدُوَّ كُلِّ بِرٍّ! 
أَلاَ تَزَالُ تُفْسِدُ سُبُلَ اللهِ الْمُسْتَقِيمَةَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*عدو *

[Q-BIBLE]*وَفِيمَا النَّاسُ نِيَامٌ جَاءَ عَدُوُّهُ وَزَرَعَ زَوَاناً 
فِي وَسَطِ الْحِنْطَةِوَمَضَى.
وَالْعَدُوُّ الَّذِي زَرَعَهُ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ. 
وَالْحَصَادُ هُوَ انْقِضَاءُ الْعَالَمِ. وَالْحَصَّادُونَ هُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً
 لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُوِّ،
 وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*المقاوم *

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأُرِيدُ أَنَّ الْحَدَثَاتِ يَتَزَوَّجْنَ وَيَلِدْنَ الأَوْلاَدَ
 وَيُدَبِّرْنَ الْبُيُوتَ،
 وَلاَ يُعْطِينَ عِلَّةً لِلْمُقَاوِمِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّتْمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*المضاد*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَكَلاَماً صَحِيحاً غَيْرَ مَلُومٍ، لِكَيْ يُخْزَى الْمُضَادُّ، 
إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُ شَيْءٌ رَدِيءٌ يَقُولُهُ عَنْكُمْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*(ج) ألقابه التي تعبِّر عن مكانته: *

*(1) رئيس هذا العالم:*

[Q-BIBLE]*اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ.
 اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً،
 لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*(2) إله هذا الدهر:*

[Q-BIBLE]*الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلَهُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

(*3) رئيس سلطان الهواء: 

(الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية)*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتاً بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا،
 الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، 
حَسَبَ رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، 
الرُّوحِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*(د) مملكته:*

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ،
 بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، 
مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، 
مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ، 
عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ، 
مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَالْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَحْفَظُوا رِيَاسَتَهُمْ
 بَلْ تَرَكُوا مَسْكَنَهُمْ، حَفِظَهُمْ إِلَى دَيْنُونَةِ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ 
بِقُيُودٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ تَحْتَ الظَّلاَمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ أُخْرَى فِي السَّمَاءِ: 
هُوَذَا تِنِّينٌ عَظِيمٌ أَحْمَرُ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ،
 وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ سَبْعَةُ تِيجَانٍ، 
وَذَنَبُهُ يَجُرُّ ثُلْثَ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فَطَرَحَهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ. 
وَالتِّنِّينُ وَقَفَ أَمَامَ الْمَرْأَةِ الْعَتِيدَةِ أَنْ تَلِدَ
 حَتَّى يَبْتَلِعَ وَلَدَهَا مَتَى وَلَدَتْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، 
الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ،
 الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ - طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ،
 وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## K A T Y (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

_*موضوع فعلا متميز يا استفانوس*_​ 
_*وكلام مهم جدا*_​ 
_*شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك تعبك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

موضوع مميز و جميل و رائع و دسم جدآ 

ميرسى جدآ وربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

سلام ونعمة
اشكر الاخوة الاحباء على مرورهم
والرب يبارك حياتكم


للموضوع بقية


----------



## استفانوس (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

عمله:

المجرِّب
أ - صفاته:
 المشتكي

ب - استراتيجيته في الهجوم: جسد الخطية والعالم

ج - طرقه والمداخل التي يأتينا من خلالها


الصفات التي تعبر عن عمله: 

المجرب

المشتكي


المجرب

[Q-BIBLE]*فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:
 إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ 
   مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ، لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ
 أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ​*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ بِفَرْطِ الإِعْلاَنَاتِ، 
أُعْطِيتُ شَوْكَةً فِي الْجَسَدِ، 
مَلاَكَ الشَّيْطَانِ، لِيَلْطِمَنِي لِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَتَجْرِبَتِي الَّتِي فِي جَسَدِي لَمْ تَزْدَرُوا بِهَا وَلاَ كَرِهْتُمُوهَا، 
بَلْ كَمَلاَكٍ مِنَ اللهِ قَبِلْتُمُونِي، كَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تَخَفِ الْبَتَّةَ مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ.
 هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي السِّجْنِ
 لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. 
كُنْ أَمِيناً إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ 
الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ،
 الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ – 
طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

المضل
 او روح الضلال 

[Q-BIBLE]*نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ. فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ اللهَ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا،
 وَمَنْ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا. 
مِنْ هَذَا نَعْرِفُ رُوحَ الْحَقِّ وَرُوحَ الضَّلاَلِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الكذاب

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ، وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا
 ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، 
وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. 
مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ
 لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

موضوع روعه عزيزي استيفانوس 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك 
يثبت​


----------



## استفانوس (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*المشتكي :*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً قَائِلاً فِي السَّمَاءِ: 
«الآنَ صَارَ خَلاَصُ إِلَهِنَا وَقُدْرَتُهُ وَمُلْكُهُ وَسُلْطَانُ مَسِيحِهِ،
 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ طُرِحَ الْمُشْتَكِي عَلَى إِخْوَتِنَا
 الَّذِي كَانَ يَشْتَكِي عَلَيْهِمْ أَمَامَ إِلَهِنَا نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

أ - يشتكينا أمام إلهنا 

ب - يشتكي إلهنا أمامنا

ج - يشتكينا الواحد أمام الآخر 


أ - يشتكينا أمام إلهنا 

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّهُ قَدْ طُرِحَ الْمُشْتَكِي عَلَى إِخْوَتِنَا الَّذِي كَانَ يَشْتَكِي عَلَيْهِمْ أَمَامَ إِلَهِنَا نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً. *​[/Q-BIBLE]

فهو مثل وكيل النيابة الذي يأخذ أخطاءنا أمام العدالة الإلهية 
ليشتكينا مطالباً بالعدالة والانتقام

[Q-BIBLE]*هَلْ مَجَّاناً يَتَّقِي أَيُّوبُ اللهَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ، 
الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا أهمية السلوك بالبر والقداسة 

[Q-BIBLE]*اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ، 
وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا.
 طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

و هنا أهمية الصلاة الواحد لأجل الآخر 

*ب - يشتكي إلهنا أمامنا*

وهذا ما رأيناه في جنة عدن يشكك حواء في صلاح الله
 ومحبته لكي نصغي إليه ونأخذ بمشورته

[Q-BIBLE]*بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ أَنَّهُ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلاَنِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ أَعْيُنُكُمَا
 وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا أهمية الإيمان 
لكي نطفئ جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة

ج - يشتكينا الواحد أمام الآخر 

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ قَدْ أَحْزَنَ، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُحْزِنِّي، بَلْ أَحْزَنَ جَمِيعَكُمْ بَعْضَ الْحُزْنِ لِكَيْ لاَ أُثَقِّلَ. 
6 مِثْلُ هَذَا يَكْفِيهِ هَذَا الْقِصَاصُ الَّذِي مِنَ الأَكْثَرِينَ، 
7 حَتَّى تَكُونُوا - بِالْعَكْسِ - تُسَامِحُونَهُ بِالْحَرِيِّ وَتُعَزُّونَهُ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْتَلَعَ مِثْلُ هَذَا مِنَ الْحُزْنِ الْمُفْرِطِ. 
8 لِذَلِكَ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ تُمَكِّنُوا لَهُ الْمَحَبَّةَ. 
9 لأَنِّي لِهَذَا كَتَبْتُ لِكَيْ أَعْرِفَ تَزْكِيَتَكُمْ، هَلْ أَنْتُمْ طَائِعُونَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ؟ 
10 وَالَّذِي تُسَامِحُونَهُ بِشَيْءٍ فَأَنَا أَيْضاً. لأَنِّي أَنَا مَا سَامَحْتُ بِهِ - إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ سَامَحْتُ بِشَيْءٍ - فَمِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ بِحَضْرَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، 
11 لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِينَا الشَّيْطَانُ، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارَهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

لكي يمزق وحدة الجسد ومحبته فنفقد سلطان الجسد
 في صراعنا معه وشهادتنا عن المسيح. 
- لكي يستفرد بنا فيسقطنا في فخاخه
وهنا أهمية الوحدة والمحبة 
وعدم السماح بأن ندين بعضنا بعض
 أو نعمل لصالحه بأن نشتكي بعضنا بعض
 بل المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا

*ب - استراتيجيته في الهجوم: (التجربة)*

لكي يحقق العدو (إبليس) أهدافه
 يستخدم فلسفة خاصة ومتكررة لكن بطرق متنوعة ومبتكرة.

التجــــــــــربة

        في 
جنة عدن (آدم وحواء)

         في 
البرية (يسوع المسيح)​
نلاحظ أمرين هامين:

1 - إنه يستخدم مركزية الذات بشقيها الأساسيين : 
الأنانية .. 
الشهوة.. 
الاهتمام بالذات  
الكبرياء.. 
الغرور..
 الاعتماد على الذات 

الموت عن الذات يغلق هذا الباب في وجهه 

2 - يستخدم العالم الحاضر
ليعرض علينا أفكاره ومبادئه

ليضغط علينا بطرق مختلفة لنقبل هذه العروض المغرية


----------



## استفانوس (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*الطرق التي يستخدمها العالم ليضغط علينا*


*الترغيب.....و......الترهيب​*
*الترغيب*

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ.
 إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*لماذا؟*​
[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ 
شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ،
 وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

فلسفة هذا العالم مبنية 
على 
الشهوة والكبرياء 

شهوة الجسد:

 أن أشتهي احتياجات الجسد (الطعام... الجنس) الاحتياجات

شهوة العيون:

 أن أشتهي ماتراه العين (الأشياء والمصنوعات) المغريات

تعظم المعيشة: 
(زهو الكبرياء ) 

الافتخار بما عندي وبما حققته
- المقارنة.. المنافسة المبنية على الغيرة والحسد والحقد.
-  محاولة إثبات الذات بالتعالي على الآخرين والتحقير من شأنهم.

*لذلك وجب علينا أن ننتبه جيداً لهذه الوصية*

أ- أن لا نحب العالم: 

كما فعل ديماس إذ ترك بولس وأحب العالم الحاضر.

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ دِيمَاسَ قَدْ تَرَكَنِي 
إِذْ أَحَبَّ الْعَالَمَ الْحَاضِرَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*ب - أن لا نخرج من العالم كما صلى المسيح لأجلنا بل أن نكون فيه رسلاً.*

[Q-BIBLE]*لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، 
بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ، فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ 
لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً 
وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 
فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ
 لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ 
وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*ج- أن نكون حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام*

[Q-BIBLE]*هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسَطِ ذِئَابٍ، 
فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ 
كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## عايز افهم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

موضوع جميل بس في استفسار
لو الانسان معملش خطية هيعيش حياة ابدية


----------



## عايز افهم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

ايه يا جماعة مفيش رد
الخطية هي اللي بتنتج الموت​


----------



## استفانوس (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

سلام ونعمة
اخي العزيز 
يرجى وضع سؤالك في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة 
 لتجد الجواب  الكافي على سؤالك
فهذا القسم غير مخصص للاسئلة
سلام


----------



## استفانوس (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

في الحديث عن العالم كسلاح استراتيجي للعدو 
هناك عبارتين استخدمهم الكتاب المقدس
في غاية الأهمية لتوضيح المعنى
وربط الحقائق بعضها ببعض


1 - الطمع
الذي هو عبادة 
(الأوثان )

2 - محبة المال 
التي هي أصل لكل الشرور 
(محبةوعبادةالأشياء) 

*الطمع :*


عبادة الاوثان هي عبادة الأشياء
وهذه هي نفسها محبة العالم ومحبة الأشياء التي في العالم 




[q-bible]*الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَاتَّقَوْا *​

*وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ، *​ 
*الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ*
[/q-bible]



[q-bible]*وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:*​

*«انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا *
*مِنَ الطَّمَعِ،*
*فَإِنَّهُ مَتَى كَانَ لأَحَدٍ كَثِيرٌ فَلَيْسَتْ حَيَاتُهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِ».*​

[/q-bible]



[q-bible]*فَأَقُولُ هَذَا وَأَشْهَدُ فِي الرَّبِّ،*​

*أَنْ لاَ تَسْلُكُوا فِي مَا بَعْدُ كَمَا يَسْلُكُ سَائِرُ الأُمَمِ أَيْضاً*
*بِبُطْلِ ذِهْنِهِمْ، اَلَّذِينَ إِذْ هُمْ قَدْ فَقَدُوا الْحِسَّ،*
*أَسْلَمُوا نُفُوسَهُمْ لِلدَّعَارَةِ لِيَعْمَلُوا كُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ *
*فِي الطَّمَعِ*​​[/q-bible]



[q-bible]*وَأَمَّا الزِّنَا وَكُلُّ نَجَاسَةٍ *​

*أَوْ طَمَعٍ *
*فَلاَ يُسَمَّ بَيْنَكُمْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِقِدِّيسِينَ*​

[/q-bible]



[q-bible]*فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ هَذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ زَانٍ أَوْ نَجِسٍ *​

*أَوْ طَمَّاعٍ، *
*الَّذِي هُوَ عَابِدٌ لِلأَوْثَانِ لَيْسَ لَهُ مِيرَاثٌ *
*فِي مَلَكُوتِ الْمَسِيحِ وَاللهِ*​

[/q-bible]

*محبة المال :*



[q-bible]*وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ *​

*فَيَسْقُطُونَ فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ وَفَخٍّ وَشَهَوَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ وَمُضِرَّةٍ*
*تُغَرِّقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعَطَبِ وَالْهَلاَكِ،*
*لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ، *
*الَّذِي إِذِ ابْتَغَاهُ قَوْمٌ ضَلُّوا عَنِ الإِيمَانِ،*
*وَطَعَنُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِأَوْجَاعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ*​

[/q-bible]



[q-bible]*لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ،*​

*لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، *
*أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. *​ 
*لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ*​
[/q-bible]


----------



## استفانوس (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

الترهيب
الضغط علينا بالخوف ​

 * من الظروف والأحداث من خلال التجارب المادية

 * من الآخرين على الأقل بالتهديد بالرفض من المجتمع

 * من السلطة والأسرة بالاضطهاد والتعذيب

يحاول العدو دائماً أن يجتذب أطراف الحديث معنا 
وهذا ما نراه في جنة عدن تكوين 3 

* يأتي إلينا وقت الاحتياج ليقترح علينا طرقه 

[Q-BIBLE]*فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً.
 3فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

* يأتي إلينا من خلال نقطة الضعف التي عندنا 


* يأتي إلينا أحياناً من حيث لا نتوقع من نقطة القوة التي عندنا 

[Q-BIBLE]*قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ الْكِبْرِيَاءُ وَقَبْلَ السُّقُوطِ تَشَامُخُ الرُّوحِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

* في أوقات التعب والإجهاد الشديد حيث تضعف المقاومة 

[Q-BIBLE]*تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا قَلِيلاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

* عندما ينفرد بنا بعيداً عن الجسد (الكنيسة) 

[Q-BIBLE]*مِثْلُ هَذَا يَكْفِيهِ هَذَا الْقِصَاصُ الَّذِي مِنَ الأَكْثَرِينَ، 
حَتَّى تَكُونُوا
تُسَامِحُونَهُ بِالْحَرِيِّ وَتُعَزُّونَهُ، 
لِئَلاَّ يُبْتَلَعَ مِثْلُ هَذَا مِنَ الْحُزْنِ الْمُفْرِطِ. لِذَلِكَ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ تُمَكِّنُوا لَهُ الْمَحَبَّةَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

* وقت الاسترخاء بعيداً عن دعوة الله لحياتنا 

* عندما نسقط في الخطية 

[Q-BIBLE]*يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّنِي أُرَاقِبُ الرَّبَّ أَصْبِرُ لإِلَهِ خَلاَصِي.
 يَسْمَعُنِي إِلَهِي. 
لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي. إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ.
 إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي.
أَحْتَمِلُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ لأَنِّي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَيْهِ 
حَتَّى يُقِيمَ دَعْوَايَ وَيُجْرِيَ حَقِّي. سَيُخْرِجُنِي إِلَى النُّورِ. سَأَنْظُرُ بِرَّهُ

*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

عزيزي استفانوس
استاذي ومعلمي موضوعك فاق الخيال 
وهذا الموضوع الاول  بالمنتدى  الذي انشد اليه بهذه الحماسة لأكمل قرأته
موضوع رئع واسلوب كتابي اروع
لقد صغت كلماتك العذبة مثل سيمفونية رئعة  اهنئك من كل قلبي على مواضيعك 
واتمنى ان تكتب اكثر واكثر ولتوزع علينا سحرك وعذوبة مواضيعك
وليعوض الله تعب محبتك واتمنى لك دائم النجاح 
وشكرا استاذي الغالي ​


----------



## twety (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

الللللللللللللله

بجد موضوع فوق الرائه يا استاذنا

بجد فوق الوصف
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك دى
وتجبلنا مواضيع متاكمله زى كده كمان وكمان

ربنا يعوضك ويكون نصيبك مع السمائيييين


----------



## vetaa (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

هما دول فعلا الاعداء الحقيقييييييييين

ربنا ينجينا منهم

وحقييقى موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا

وربنا يعوضك وياريت مواضيع حلوووووووة زى كده تاااانى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## استفانوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

سلام ونعمة
اشكر الاخوة الاحباء
على مرورهم الطيب
BRAVE-HEART 
twety
vetaa
 في الحقيقة اني اخذت مالا استحقه ابدا
فانا لست الا حبة رمل على عتبة كنيسته المقدسة


[Q-BIBLE]*يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

يستخدم فكرة المقارنة مع الآخرين

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ غَيْرَةٌ مُرَّةٌ وَتَحَزُّبٌ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، 
فَلاَ تَفْتَخِرُوا وَتَكْذِبُوا عَلَى الْحَقِّ.
 لَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ نَازِلَةً مِنْ فَوْقُ،
 بَلْ هِيَ أَرْضِيَّةٌ نَفْسَانِيَّةٌ شَيْطَانِيَّةٌ.
 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ الْغَيْرَةُ وَالتَّحَزُّبُ هُنَاكَ التَّشْوِيشُ وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

النصرة في الرب و في سلاحه الكامل​
[Q-BIBLE]*أَخِيراً يَا إِخْوَتِي تَقَوُّوا فِي الرَّبِّ وَفِي شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ.
 الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ.
 فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ،
 بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ، عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ،
 مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ.
 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ 
احْمِلُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تُقَاوِمُوا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشِّرِّيرِ،
وَبَعْدَ أَنْ تُتَمِّمُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا.
 فَاثْبُتُوا مُمَنْطِقِينَ أَحْقَاءَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ، 
وَلاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الْبِرِّ وَحَاذِينَ أَرْجُلَكُمْ بِاسْتِعْدَادِ إِنْجِيلِ السَّلاَمِ. 
حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ.
 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، 
وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.
مُصَلِّينَ بِكُلِّ صَلاَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ فِي الرُّوحِ، وَسَاهِرِينَ لِهَذَا بِعَيْنِهِ بِكُلِّ مُواظَبَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، 
وَلأَجْلِي، لِكَيْ يُعْطَى لِي كَلاَمٌ عِنْدَ افْتِتَاحِ فَمِي، 
لأُعْلِمَ جِهَاراً بِسِرِّ الإِنْجِيلِ، الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ أَنَا سَفِيرٌ فِي سَلاَسِلَ،
 لِكَيْ أُجَاهِرَ فِيهِ كَمَا يَجِبُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّم*​[/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE]*إِذْ أَسْلِحَةُ مُحَارَبَتِنَا لَيْسَتْ جَسَدِيَّةً، 
بَلْ قَادِرَةٌ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى هَدْمِ حُصُونٍ. 
هَادِمِينَ ظُنُوناً وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ،
 وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ*​​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ، 
وَلَمْ يُحِبُّوا حَيَاتَهُمْ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


*فنحن مدعوون *

أ  -     نكون أقوياء في الرب وبقوته هو
ب -   نلبس سلاحه الكامل

حتى نثبت ضد مكايد العدو وأن نتمم كل شيء 
(الدعوة التي دُعينا إليها)
ومن هذا الوجود في الرب
 نستطيع أن نختبر السلطان على العدو

[Q-BIBLE]*فَاخْضَعُوا لِلَّهِ. قَاوِمُوا إِبْلِيسَ فَيَهْرُبَ مِنْكُمْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ يَا شَيْطَانُ.
 لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي اخْتَارَ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
 أَفَلَيْسَ هَذَا شُعْلَةً مُنْتَشَلَةً مِنَ النَّارِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: 
«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: 
لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 
ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ، وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَدَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 
وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قُوَّةً وَسُلْطَاناً عَلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّيَاطِينِ
 وَشِفَاءِ أَمْرَاضٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ 
وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُوِّ، وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*قوة عمل المسيح من أجلنا*
*دم المسيح*

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ 
وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ،
 وَلَمْ يُحِبُّوا حَيَاتَهُمْ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*صليب المسيح*

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ 
عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ،
 وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*عَالِمِينَ هَذَا:
أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، 
كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ 
مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي 
أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
 الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

اخوتي الاحباء :
الصليب قوة هائلة لهزيمة جسد الخطية والإنسان العتيق الفاسد
 بحسب شهوات الغرور
الصليب قوة هائلة لهزيمة العالم الزائف ومحبة الأشياء 
في الصليب محو للفرائض التي كانت ضداً وعبئاً علينا
 وتجريد للعدو (إبليس) من سلطانه وهزيمة له


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

موضوع رائع اوى بجد تسلم ايديك 
لازم لازم أقدملك هدية على الموضوع الرائع ده
ويارب تعجبك وده طبعا أقل تقدير





​


----------



## استفانوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك اخي الحبيب
على كلماتك الطيبة 
ومشكور على الزهزر
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

(2)* قوة الروح القدس*

[Q-BIBLE]*لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 
وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً 
فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، 
وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ،
 وَالسَّامِرَةِ، 
وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ.
 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ 
أَنْ تَتَأَيَّدُوا بِالْقُوَّةِ بِرُوحِهِ فِي الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]*
لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، 
بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*هناك قوة خاصة ممنوحة لنا بالروح القدس الساكن فينا و هي:*

1- *قوة للشهادة:*

 وهي حرب روحية إيجابية لهدم الظنون

2- قوة للسلوك: 

بالروح في القداسة  وهي حرب روحية 
    أيضاً للنصرة وإعلان حضوره في حياتنا

3- قوة حب:

 لله وللآخرين تدفعنا للقداسة والشهادة بالإنجيل

4- قوة نصح:

 وإرشاد لكي نحقق قصد الله في حياتنا
    ضد كل مقاصد العدو


----------



## استفانوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

(3) قوة الكلمة:

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ، وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ 
ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، 
وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ
 وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، 
وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ، وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الكتاب المقدس هو عطية الله لنا
 والذي يحوي النبوة الإلهية عبرالعصور

[Q-BIBLE]*اَللهُ
، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، 
بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ – 
الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، 
الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَعِنْدَنَا الْكَلِمَةُ النَّبَوِيَّةُ، وَهِيَ أَثْبَتُ، 
الَّتِي تَفْعَلُونَ حَسَناً إِنِ انْتَبَهْتُمْ إِلَيْهَا
 كَمَا إِلَى سِرَاجٍ مُنِيرٍ فِي مَوْضِعٍ مُظْلِمٍ، 
إِلَى أَنْ يَنْفَجِرَ النَّهَارُ وَيَطْلَعَ كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

في الكلمة المقدسة 
قوة وسلطان
مستمدة من شخص الله نفسه لأنها كلمته


[Q-BIBLE]*أَلَيْسَتْ هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ،
 وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي.
 لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، 
بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ، وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

في الكلمة المقدسة نور وإعلان
 (سراج منير)
 ضد ظلمة هذا الدهر

[Q-BIBLE]*خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ.. 
سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ، وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الكلمة هي السيف الذي يستخدمه الروح القدس
 لينفذ به إلى قلب الإنسان للتبكيت والتنقية 
وللتعليم والتوبيخ
 وللتشجيع والإرشاد

[Q-BIBLE]*كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، 
وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

والعدو

 يضللنا عندما لا نعرف الكتب (الكتاب المقدس)

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: 
تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللَّهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*قَدْ هَلَكَ شَعْبِي مِنْ عَدَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. 
لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ رَفَضْتَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ أَرْفُضُكَ أَنَا حَتَّى لاَ تَكْهَنَ لِي. 
وَلأَنَّكَ نَسِيتَ شَرِيعَةَ إِلَهِكَ أَنْسَى أَنَا أَيْضاً بَنِيكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*(4) الكنيسة 
     (الجسد)* 

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ، 
وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ، 
الَّتِي هِيَ جَسَدُهُ، مِلْءُ الَّذِي يَمْلأُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً،
 كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 
أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ،
 وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي، وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الكنيسة هي عطية المسيح لنا:
 للنمو والبناء والنضوج إلى ذلك هو الرأس 
للحماية والتشجيع 
للشهادة والخدمة 

* البسوا سلاح الله الكامل*
ملاحظات هامة:
علينا أن نتذكر جيداً أنها أسلحة روحية
 وأنها سلاح الله وليست أسلحتنا الشخصية
وإنها قادرة بالله على هدم حصون وظنون 
وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله
 فهي لا تعمل مستقلة عن الله 
لكنها به قادرة على تحقيق الغرض منها
بعضها أسلحة دفاعية مثل ترس الإيمان
  وبعضها أسلحة هجومية مثل إنجيل السلام
  وبعضها للدفاع والهجوم مثل سيف الروح

*1- منطقة الحق*

[Q-BIBLE]*مُمَنْطِقِينَ أَحْقَاءَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: 
إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي، 
وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ
فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ
 أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. 
لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ.
 وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

هل الحق هو المسيح ؟
نعم
لكن المسيح أعظم وأوسع من الحق 
هل معرفة الحق هي اختبار الحياة الجديدة في المسيح 
أي معرفة المسيح مخلصاً شخصياً؟
الحق = الحقيقة
معرفة الحق = معرفة الحقيقة 
معرفة الحق ليست مجرد المعرفة الذهنية بل هي:
الفهم + الإدراك ------- التأثير والتغير 


[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَنْتُمْ مُتَأَصِّلُونَ وَمُتَأَسِّسُونَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ،
 حَتَّى تَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تُدْرِكُوا مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ 
مَا هُوَ الْعَرْضُ وَالطُّولُ وَالْعُمْقُ وَالْعُلْوُ، 
وَتَعْرِفُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ الْفَائِقَةَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ،
 لِكَيْ تَمْتَلِئُوا إِلَى كُلِّ مِلْءِ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

وهذا دور علي أن أقوم به أن أمنطق أحقاء ذهني
هل أنت تلميذ للحق في مدرسة المسيح؟
فاحص للكتب.......... مستنير بالروح

[Q-BIBLE]*وَالْفَاهِمُونَ يَضِيئُونَ كَضِيَاءِ الْجَلَدِ، 
وَالَّذِينَ رَدُّوا كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْبِرِّ كَالْكَوَاكِبِ إِلَى أَبَدِ الدُّهُورِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*2 - درع البر*

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الْبِرِّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

والبر هنا ربما يعني أمرين:
أ- بر الله
ب- السلوك بالبر

أ- بر الله 
الذي نناله بالإيمان في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً،
 خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَيْسَ لِي بِرِّي الَّذِي مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، 
بَلِ الَّذِي بِإِيمَانِ الْمَسِيحِ، الْبِرُّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


ب- السلوك بالبر
أن نصنع الحق والعدل
 أي نفعل ما ينبغي عمله بلا محاباة
 أي السلوك بالاستقامة

[Q-BIBLE]*وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنَّ طُرُقَ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ وَالأَبْرَارَ يَسْلُكُونَ فِيهَا،
 وَأَمَّا الْمُنَافِقُونَ فَيَعْثُرُونَ فِيهَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*يَحْفَظُنِي الْكَمَالُ  وَالاِسْتِقَامَةُ، لأَنِّي انْتَظَرْتُكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ هُوَ،
 فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*ما علاقة هذا بالحرب الروحية والنصرة على إبليس؟*​
إننا بهذا السلوك نسكت شكاية العدو على حياتنا 
أمام الله وأمام الآخرين 
ولا نعطيه فرصة أو مكانا للدخول في حياتنا أو بيننا

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تُعْطُوا إِبْلِيسَ مَكَاناً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

السلوك بالبر شهادة أمام الناس
 عن صدق إيماننا وواقعيته 
وفضح لكل أكاذيب العدو عن الحياة الروحية مع الله  

[Q-BIBLE]*لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ 
وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*3 - إنجيل السلام *
[Q-BIBLE]*
وَحَاذِينَ أَرْجُلَكُمْ بِاسْتِعْدَادِ إِنْجِيلِ السَّلاَمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَمَّا خَوْفَهُمْ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا، 
 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ،
 مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ
 عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*اكْرِزْ بِالْكَلِمَةِ
اعْكُفْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فِي وَقْتٍ مُنَاسِبٍ وَغَيْرِ مُنَاسِبٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ،
 كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا
نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ الله*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ،
 وَلَمْ يُحِبُّوا حَيَاتَهُمْ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]
هل الكرازة حرب روحية
هل الاستعداد لها حرب روحية ضد إبليس؟​

*نعم​*
*أ- الكرازة هي حرب روحية لأنها هجوم على مملكة العدو*
وإطلاق للأسرى الذين سباهم واقتنصهم لإرادته
 وأعمى أذهانهم
لننقلهم بقوته من مملكة الظلمة إلى ملكوت الله

[Q-BIBLE]*لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، 
وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ،
 حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا 
وَنَصِيباً مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ​*[/Q-BIBLE]

هي حرب تحرير 
لأن العالم الذي صنعه الله قد احتله إبليس 
وصار رئيساً له كما ذكرنا من قبل
 وقد أخضع البشر لإرادته ليأخذهم معه 

[Q-BIBLE]*إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

والهجوم في مرات كثيرة هو خير وسيلة للدفاع
خاصة إنه في كل مرة تربح نفساً من سلطان الشيطان 
فإن مملكته تخسر وملكوت الله يزداد

[Q-BIBLE]*فَلْيَعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَنْ رَدَّ خَاطِئاً عَنْ ضَلاَلِ طَرِيقِهِ يُخَلِّصُ نَفْساً مِنَ  
الْمَوْتِ، وَيَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*ب - الاستعداد الدائم للكرازة حرب روحية أيضاً*

[Q-BIBLE]*أَمَّا خَوْفَهُمْ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا، 
 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، 
مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ
 عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*4 - ترس الايمان *

[Q-BIBLE]*حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ،
 الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ.
 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَقَاوِمُوهُ (إبليس) رَاسِخِينَ فِي الإِيمَانِ، 
عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ نَفْسَ هَذِهِ الآلاَمِ 
تُجْرَى عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*ما هو الإيمان؟ *

الإيمان هو ثقة ويقين في الله وفي كلمته (حقه) 
كما قال السيد في وقت التجربة رداً على إبليس

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]
*لأنه محل ثقة*​
[Q-BIBLE]*لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ
 بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

مثال: 
عندما يشككني العدو 
بالفكر أو بتجربة بالشر أو بأحداث 
تدور حولي في محبة الله وصلاحه من نحوي
 (كما فعل مع حواء في جنة عدن)

فترس الإيمان يجيب ويقول:

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّنِي عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ آمَنْتُ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. 
 اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، 
وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ، وَاللهُ فِيهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ صَالِحٌ.
 إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتُهُ، وَإِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أَمَانَتُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

مثال: 
عندما يشككني العدو 
في 
غفران الله لي وضمان الحياة الأبدية في المسيح 

[Q-BIBLE]*أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُ الْخَطَايَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ
 لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً،
 وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

لنمارس الإيمان نحتاج:

1 - أن نعرف الله
2 - أن نعرف الحق
 الذي هو في الكلمة المقدسة

[Q-BIBLE]*عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ آمَنْتُ​*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ، وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

فالإيمان وليد العلاقة الحميمة 
والمعرفة العميقة لله وبطرقه وحقه
ترس الإيمان يحمينا من خوف العالم وتهديدات العدو

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنَا أَعْرِفُ أَعْمَالَكَ وَضِيقَتَكَ، وَفَقْرَكَ مَعَ أَنَّكَ غَنِيٌّ، 
وَتَجْدِيفَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُوداً،
 بَلْ هُمْ مَجْمَعُ الشَّيْطَانِ.
 لاَ تَخَفِ الْبَتَّةَ مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ.
 هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي السِّجْنِ 
لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. 
كُنْ أَمِيناً إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

5 - خوذة الخلاص 

[Q-BIBLE]*وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ نَهَارٍ، 
فَلْنَصْحُ لاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ، 
وَخُوذَةً هِيَ رَجَاءُ الْخَلاَصِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لِنَتَمَسَّكْ بِإِقْرَارِ الرَّجَاءِ رَاسِخاً، 
لأَنَّ الَّذِي وَعَدَ هُوَ أَمِينٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ
 لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ
 ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيّاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*مُتَذَكِّرِينَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ عَمَلَ إِيمَانِكُمْ،
 وَتَعَبَ مَحَبَّتِكُمْ، وَصَبْرَ رَجَائِكُمْ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

الخوذة التي هي رجاء الخلاص
 أي ما بعد الانتقال من هذا العالم
وهذا هو رجاء المجد
رجاء المدينة السماوية 
حيث يمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا
فبالرجاء نصبر ونحتمل وننتظر الرب
 متمسكين بإقرار الرجاء لأن الذي وعد هو أمين


[Q-BIBLE]*إِنْ كَانَ لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ فَقَطْ رَجَاءٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ
 فَإِنَّنَا أَشْقَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ مَحْرُوسُونَ، 
بِإِيمَانٍ، لِخَلاَصٍ مُسْتَعَدٍّ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ فِي الزَّمَانِ الأَخِيرِ
الَّذِي بِهِ تَبْتَهِجُونَ، مَعَ أَنَّكُمُ الآنَ- إِنْ كَانَ يَجِبُ-
 تُحْزَنُونَ يَسِيراً بِتَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

6-​[Q-BIBLE]*سَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ 
  كَلِمَةُ اللهِ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لِتَسْكُنْ فِيكُمْ كَلِمَةُ الْمَسِيحِ بِغِنىً،
 وَأَنْتُمْ بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ مُعَلِّمُونَ وَمُنْذِرُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ يَبْرَحْ سِفْرُ هَذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ مِنْ فَمِكَ،
 بَلْ تَلْهَجُ فِيهِ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً،
 لِتَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِيهِ. 
لأَنَّكَ حِينَئِذٍ تُصْلِحُ طَرِيقَكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

كلمة الله للدفاع وقت التجربة:

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَجَابَ: مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*مكتوب لا تجرب الرب إلهك*​[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]*
مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد*​[/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا علينا أن نتعلم دروساً هامة جداً من السيد نفسه:
1- لم ينتصر على التجربة بانتهار العدو أولاً 
 بل بانتهار التجربة (الفكر) أولاً
2- لم يدخل في حوار ومناقشة مع التجربة أو المجرب
3- لم يستخدم كلمات عادية للرد على التجربة
 لكنه استخدم المكتوب نفسه

كلمة الله للهجوم وقت الكرازة: 
هذا ما فعله الرب يسوع نفسه مع بداية خدمته
 العلنية في الناصرة 

[Q-BIBLE]*روح الرب عليَّ لأنه مسحني*​[/Q-BIBLE]

وهذا ما فعله بطرس في أول عظة يوم الخمسين 
لما بدأ عظته بقراءة (يوئيل 2) 
وذكر نبوة داود عن المسيح في (مز 16)
فهل عندنا من المخزون الكتابي ما يمكن الروح القدس 
أن يستخدمه عن طريقنا ونحن نكرز بإنجيل المسيح
 أم أن كرازتنا هي فقط بكلماتنا الشخصية

*7 - مصليين *


[Q-BIBLE]*مُصَلِّينَ بِكُلِّ صَلاَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ فِي الرُّوحِ، وَسَاهِرِينَ لِهَذَا بِعَيْنِهِ بِكُلِّ مُواظَبَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَلأَجْلِي، لِكَيْ يُعْطَى لِي كَلاَمٌ عِنْدَ افْتِتَاحِ فَمِي *​[/Q-BIBLE]

أولا: 
يدعونا أن نصلي بكل أنواع الصلوات
الشكر.. 
التسبيح..
 التوبة والاعتراف..
 المشاركة.. 
الطلب والتضرع
ثانيا:
 يدعونا أن نصلي بالروح

[Q-BIBLE]*وَكَذَلِكَ الرُّوحُ أَيْضاً يُعِينُ ضَعَفَاتِنَا،
 لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ مَا نُصَلِّي لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي.
 وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا. 
وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَفْحَصُ الْقُلُوبَ يَعْلَمُ مَا هُوَ اهْتِمَامُ الرُّوحِ،
 لأَنَّهُ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ يَشْفَعُ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: 
أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

ثالثا:
 كل وقت
.. ساهرين..
 بكل مواظبة
وهو يدعونا هنا إلى الطول والعمق في الصلاة:
- الصلاة كل حين في كل مناسبة
- الصلاة بلجاجة حتى يستجيب    
- الصلاة بيقظة ووعي
رابعا:
 الطلب لأجل القديسين:

[Q-BIBLE]*وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا *​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*َلَكِنِّي طَلَبْتُ مِنْ أَجْلِكَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْنَى إِيمَانُكَ. 
وَأَنْتَ مَتَى رَجَعْتَ ثَبِّتْ إِخْوَتَكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

خامسا:
 الصلاة من أجل الخدام والخدمة

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلأَجْلِي، لِكَيْ يُعْطَى لِي كَلاَمٌ عِنْدَ افْتِتَاحِ فَمِي،
 لأُعْلِمَ جِهَاراً بِسِرِّ الإِنْجِيلِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: 
مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً،
 وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.
 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ. 
إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

من أهم أسرار النصرة والغلبة على العدو

[Q-BIBLE]*وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ،
 وَلَمْ يُحِبُّوا حَيَاتَهُمْ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَلَكِنَّنِي لَسْتُ أَحْتَسِبُ لِشَيْءٍ،
 وَلاَ نَفْسِي ثَمِينَةٌ عِنْدِي،
 حَتَّى أُتَمِّمَ بِفَرَحٍ سَعْيِي 
وَالْخِدْمَةَ الَّتِي أَخَذْتُهَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، 
لأَشْهَدَ بِبِشَارَةِ نِعْمَةِ الله*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*كيف يستطيع العدو 
أن يهزم أناساً بهذه الصورة؟*​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

موضوع جميل جدا وممتاز ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## استفانوس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

اشكرك عزيزي
واسال الرب ان تكون حياتك بمشيئته
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

ربنا يقوينا على العالم وشهوات العالم ويثبتنا فى الايمان 

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الاكثر من راائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## استفانوس (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*



Meriamty قال:


> ربنا يقوينا على العالم وشهوات العالم ويثبتنا فى الايمان ​
> 
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع الاكثر من راائع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*آمـــــــــــــــــــين*

والرب يبارك حياتك في المحبوب يسوع​


----------



## rosemary84 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

[SIZE="5"[COLOR="Blue"]ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل داه ]


----------



## استفانوس (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

اشكرك عزيزي
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

